# Saltwater anglers license



## Mad Professor (Dec 31, 2009)

This is already a FEDERAL cluster @#$!.

I tried to apply for the Fed license both online and via phone.

The Fed online app. ju*st gives you dead links:* https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/

The phone 888 number *has nobody home and you get an answering machine:*

"Please Note: Registration is quick, easy, and FREE in 2010. Anglers can register through our website or by calling (888) MRIP-411. Operators are available 7 days a week from 4:00 am to 12:00 midnight (EST). "

*The site to send comments to is also a DEAD EMAIL LINK:*

Your message has encountered delivery problems 
to the following recipient(s): 

"[email protected] 
(Was addressed to [email protected]) 
Delivery failed after 1 attempts within 0 minutes 550 #5.1.0 Address rejected [email protected] 


No recipients were successfully delivered to. "


*Looks like anybody fishing this weekend will be a criminal.*


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jan 5, 2010)

A fed Fishing licence??? what the heck is this crap? the state regulates (and should) fisheries not the garbage federal gov. 
I don't understand who would enforce this, If I fish in a state that does not require a saltwater lic I am not getting one. I don't use one in MD but I do in FL.
are you fishing commercially?


----------

